# Some 7" Minnows I painted



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,
here are a few I just finished..Experimenting with some different color blends to see what I could come up with..These are epoxy coated with fine glitter added to the mixture.. 7" plugs..
JP~[/SIZE]


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

nice looking paint good job


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Did you carve these too? Nice paint job.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Love the one colored like a rainbow!


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

they look great!


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks to All for the positive comments, and Iowa Dave, these are plastic blanks i purchased.. Thanks again,
JP~


----------

